#  Krankheiten >   Fremdkörpergefühl Zungengrund nach Mandel-OP >

## bayfast

Hallo!
Ich wende mich an das Forum, da ich irgendwie nicht weiter weiss. Meine Geschichte fing im Oktober letzten Jahres an, ich hatte Dauerhalsschmerzen und ein Fremdkörpergefühl, mein damaliger HNO stopfte mich mit Antibiotika voll. Dann wechselt ich Anfang diesen Jahres zu einem wirklich kompetentem Arzt, welcher auch Chefarzt an einem Klinikum ist. Dieser führte nach vielzähligen Behandlungsversuchen Ende Mai eine Tonsillektomie durch. Diese ist nun überstanden, aber dieses Fremdkörpergefühl und teilweise Schmerz besteht weiterhin, ich kann dieses auch festmachen, es ist auf der linken Seite an den Wallpapillen (diese sind auch größer als auf der anderen Seite) bzw. dahinter am Zungengrund eine leichte Schwellung bzw. auch anders als auf der anderen Seite. Der HNO meint, er sähe da keine Schwellung oder Erhebung und es sei eine Nervenirritation von der OP. Ich kann das aber nicht ganz glauben, da ich diese Empfindung bereits vorher hatte und auch deutlich tasten kann. Allerdings habe ich auch schon davon gehört, dass sich das Gewebe dort nach der Tonsillektomie verdicken kann.
Jetzt meine Frage, hätte man so etwas wie Zungengrundkarzinom während des Klinikaufenthaltes sicher festgestellt bzw. kann sich so etwas so schnell entwickeln? Sind Seitenunterschiede möglich? Kann so etwas auch von Nervenirritationen der HWS kommen? Habe nämlich nebenbei noch ein HWS-Syndrom? Bin übrigens weiblich, 29 und bin leider Gelegenheitsraucher gewesen, was ich aber eingestellt habe. Vielen Dank für Ihre Mühen, bin wirklich verzweifelt und hoffe hier Antworten zu finden? Vielen Dank! Estab1981

----------


## sonjajochen

Hallo, bin auch ganz neu hier und hab wohl ein ähnliches Problem wie du?!
Bei mir wurde Ende Juli nach einem Abszess im Rachen eine Resttonsillektomie gemacht (Mandel-OP war vor 9 Jahren).
Seitdem habe ich links Schmerzen am Zungengrund und auch schmerzende Lymphknoten, die HNO Ärzte finden aber nichts.
Heute war ich zur Kernspin und die haben am Zungengrund was gesehen, können aber erst Freitag den genauen Befund rausgeben, da die Bilder mit KOntrastmittel aus technischen Gründen nicht ausgewertet werden konnten, nur die ohne und da sieht man halt nicht was es ist!? Hab jetzt schon auch Angst!
Wie ging es denn bei dir weiter? Weißt du inzwischen woher die Schmerzen kommen? 
Es wäre schön, wenn wir uns mal austauschen könnten. Diese Ärzte-Odyssee hängt mir nun schon sehr zum Halse raus!
Hoffe auf eine Antwort und auch dass es dir inzwischen besser geht. Liebe Grüße  sonja (weiblich, 36 J.)

----------


## minekanine

Hallo Ihr zwei,  
seid Ihr schon mal beim *Zahnarzt* gewesen? Das kann durchaus auch ein *Speichelstein* sein, da unterhalb der Zunge im Zungengrund die Speicheldrüsen verlaufen. 
Allerdings besteht der lymphotische Rachenring ja nicht alleine aus den Mandeln rechts und links, sondern auch noch aus Lymphgewebe unterhalb der eigentlichen Mandeln. 
Ich würde eher auf einen oder mehrere Speichelsteine tippen. Denn dann wären die Mandeln nicht die Ursache allen Übels gewesen, sondern eher die Speichelsteine.  
Viel Glück und ich Drücke Euch beide die Daumen!
Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## sonjajochen

Hallo, erstmal Danke für deine Antwort und die Idee die du hattest.
Heute habe ich nach zwei Tagen nach vielem Bangen meinen Befund bekommen und bin sehr, sehr erleichtert, dass es "nur"
eine "postentzündliche Schwellung im Bereich des dorsalen Zungengrundes links mit einer leicht umgebenden Ödemreaktion, ohne Nachweis eines Abszesses" ist!!! Habe den Befund noch nicht mit meinem Arzt besprochen, nur in der Praxis abgeholt. Bin jetzt übers Wochenende einfach mal nur erleichtert, dass es nichts tumoröses ist. Am Montag werde ich zu meinem HNO gehen und den weiteren Vorgang mit ihm besprechen, zumal die Schmerzen und das Fremdkörpergefühl wieder etwas stärker geworden sind. 
Nochmal Dir vielen Dank fürs Daumendrücken "hat geholfen" und ganz liebe Grüße      Sonja

----------


## sonjajochen

War übrigens vorher auch schon beim Zahnarzt, der hat sowohl auf dem Röntgenbild sowie auch beim Untersuchen nichts dergleichen festgestellt! Meine Speicheldrüse ist links wohl auch durch die OP wesentlich kleiner als die rechte. Der hat wegen dem Abszess ganz viel weggeschnitten. N ochmal liebe Grüße    Sonja

----------


## bafcon

Hallo, 
wenn die Mandeln entfernt sind, fehlen sie als "Auffangnetz" für viele Keime im Rachen.  Da es noch reichlich weiteres mandelartiges Immunabwehrgewebe gibt (Was man im Volksmund "Mandeln" nennt, das sind fachlich gesehen die "Gaumenmandeln". Was der Volksmund bei Kindern "Polypen" nennt, sind auch Mandeln, und zwar die "Rachenmandeln", weiterhin gibt es Zungenmandeln, Gaumenmandeln, Zungengrundmandeln), kommt es gerade nach Mandelentfernung bei einem Infekt halt zu einer Schwellung zB eben der Zungengrundmandeln.  Da man früher die Gaumenmandeln hatte sind diese damals eher angeschwollen und haben zu Halsschmerzen geführt, jetzt schwillt einfach anderes Mandelgewebe zur Infektabwehr an. 
Die Symptome sind also eher harmlos und durchaus häufig nach Mandelentfernung.   
zu Silvia (minekanine): Ich muss da leider korrigieren:  Unterhalb der Zunge verlaufen zwar einige der Speichelgänge und dort können sich auch Steine bilden, das ist aber der MUNDBODEN und NICHT der Zungengrund!  Der Zungengrund ist der Teil der Zunge, der sich vom Rachen hinunter bis zum Kehlkopf erstreckt, also sozusagen die Rutsche auf dem die Nahrung nach unten rutscht!!

----------


## bayfast

Hallo!
Schön, dass sich hier noch jemand zu diesem Thema gemeldet hat. Ich habe mittlerweile resigniert, nachdem ich noch öfters bei meinem HNO war und er am Schluß meinte, dass wenn ich darauf bestehen würde, er mir eben Cortisontabletten verschreiben würde. Diese habe ich nicht genommen, weil ich den Zusammenhang nicht wirklich sehe. Die Situation ist nicht wirklich besser geworden, ich werde mich halt damit abfinden müssen oder noch weitere Ärzte konsultieren, war aber halt schon bei 3 HNO und 3 Allgemeinärzten, keiner nimmt die Beschwerden ernst. Ich wäre ja froh wenn ich mal ein CT oder Kernspin bekommen würde, bei mir wird immer nur abgewinkt, dass dies nicht nötig wäre.
Zudem sind seit Beginn der Entzündungen im Okt 09 2-3 Lymphknoten auf meiner linken Halsseite geschwollen und seitdem unverändert (0,5 und 0,8-1 cm), sie bilden sich nicht mehr zurürck. Daraufhin meinte mein Arzt, dass er solche Knoten schon seit seiner Kindheit hätte und dies kein Grund für Sorgen wäre, er hat auch Ultraschall gemacht.
Naja, da bleibt halt nur die Hoffnung dass es wirklich nix ist und ich mir das wirklich alles nur einbilde...
Alles Gute euch!

----------


## sonjajochen

Hallo bayfast, 
wollte mal hören, wie es bei dir weitergegangen ist. Hast du mittlerweile eine Diagnose oder haben die Beschwerden aufgehört? Bei mir ist immer noch keine Ruhe eingekehrt. Renne von HNO-Arzt zu HNO-Arzt und es gibt keine genaue Diagnose. Letzte Woche wollten sie mich in der Uni Klinik an einer Zyste operieren, wovon 2 Ärzte vorher sagten, dass es garnicht aussieht wie eine Zyste!!?  Ich hab die OP vorerst abgesagt, da ein anderer Arzt sagte, dass sei alles helles Narbengewebe von der Mandel-Nachresektion (im Juli diesen Jahres) Was soll ich nun glauben?? Wenn die jetzt wieder daran rumschneiden, entsteht nur noch mehr Narbengewebe!! Auf jeden Fall lasse ich eine Speicheldrüsengang-
endoskopie durchführen (in lokaler Betäubung) um Erkrankungen der Speicheldrüse auszuschliessen. Meine Symtome, Bzw. Fremdkörpergefühl Zunge, Spannungsgefühl am Gaumen, Schmerzen bis zum Ohr (Ziehen) werden stetig immer stärker. Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, was ich sonst noch machen soll, vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine gute _Idee für mich. Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. Danke  Sonjajochen_

----------


## bayfast

Hallo!
Bisher ging es eigentlich garnicht weiter, ich bin nicht mehr zu dem HNO gegangen, nachdem dieser dann mittlerweile sehr genervt auf mich reagiert hat. Das Fremdkörpergefühl und mittlerweile mehr zunehmende Schmerzen in Zunge/Zungengrund und ausstrahlend ins Ohr habe ich weiterhin, es ist zum verzweifeln. Wenn man in den Mund mit Licht und Spiegel schaut, sieht man deutlich, dass der Zungengrund auf der linken Seite deutlich unregelmäßiger und hubbeliger als rechts ist, zudem ist meine linke Zungenseite recht unregelmäßig und rot. 
Ich werde noch einmal zu meinem Zahnarzt gehen, da dieser immer sehr bemüht ist und ihn bitten, sich das mal anzusehen. Kann ein Zahnarzt auch zum CT oder MRT überweisen? Der HNO weigert sich da ja, ich hätte so gern die Gewissheit dass da nichts bösartiges ist... :Sad: 
Ich wünsch dir dass das bei dir mittlerweile besser ist,
viele Grüße
bayfast

----------


## sonjajochen

Oh, sorry, hatte nicht gleich deine zweite Nachricht gelesen. Schade, ich dachte dir ginge es wenigstens besser! Werde dir morgen oder spätestens übermorgen nochmal ausführlicher antworten. Hoffe, die andere Nachricht ist nicht 3x angekommen, irgendwie wurde mir nichts angezeigt! Also bis dann. Sonja L. 
Ja, ich glaub übrigens, dass ein Zahnarzt dich zum MRT überweisen kann. Es gibt ja viele Kiefererkrankungen, die nur so diagnostiziert werden können. Hast du auch ein Ziehen bis in Auge?

----------

